# Finally got my 5d!



## bethany138 (Jun 13, 2006)

I have been waiting FOREVER (yes...literally :mrgreen: ) to be able to upgrade from my crappy Sony F717.  WELL.. my new 5d arrived yesterday!  YEAH!  I also purchased a 24-70 2.8 L, 50mm 1.8, 580 EX, batteries, card, etc.  I am very happy with my purchase!  YEAH! :smileys:

Anyway.. here is a quicky shot yesterday of one of my offices decorations (abstinence program.. teen education center decoration - fake flower in yellow glass vase).  This was taken with the 1.8...  it is in no way supposed to be good.  I just wanted to take a picture of something and couldn't leave...lol.


----------



## bethany138 (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh yeah...this is what happened to the sony.. the reason why i upgraded.  My sweet husband said that it was time for me to have a "real" camera..lol..


----------



## bethany138 (Jun 13, 2006)

well.. i'm excited anyway! I'll just congratulate myself!


----------



## Alison (Jun 13, 2006)

That's awesome! I glad it came and I look forward to seeing lots of your pics


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 14, 2006)

Congratulations!
I am not quite sure what the 5d is or what it looks like, though I could look that up, I guess, if I weren't too lazy for that. But it sounds like an impressive upgrade and I am sure your pics will get better and better in the future, mostly so with the 50mm 1.8 lens (which is still on my must-buy list!)

What is it that happened to the Sony?
What does the "abstract" show us?


----------



## bethany138 (Jun 15, 2006)

Lol.. its not an abstract...its my leg and my foot...see my toes!!  lol.  The 5d is a full frame 12 mp Canon SLR.  I am very very happy with it!  My only issue is that it is SOOOOO heavy with the 24-70 2.8 L.  SOO Heavy... as in..my wrist goes numb...lol.

Thanks!  I'll post some shots tomorrow!

b


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 15, 2006)

YAY for a new camera!!! I sure I speak for everyone here when I say congrats! 

Jake


----------



## Glorsclaws (Jun 15, 2006)

Congrats on the purchase!
I have a 5D, my first lens was 28-105mm & my hands damn near dropped off at the wrists too with the first few uses but, you soon wont notice it, lol!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 15, 2006)

woohooo conga - rats


----------



## j_mcquillen (Jun 21, 2006)

> My only issue is that it is SOOOOO heavy with the 24-70 2.8 L. SOO Heavy... as in..my wrist goes numb...lol.


Just don't upgrade to a 1Ds MkII then... It's a beast!

Not that I can afford one... *sigh*


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 9, 2007)

Im jealous!!  congrats and have fun with it...


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 10, 2007)

congratulations and welcome to the club


----------



## darich (Apr 10, 2007)

YAY .....another 5D user!!!

I shot a wedding with a friend a few months ago with my previous camera, a Canon 20D and my 24-70 f2.8 L lens with flash gun mounted on top.

My right hand was sore for a couple of days after it because of the weight - especially the knuckle of my middle finger - it seemed to take most of the weight because my index finger was "firing"

But the 5D IS heavy with that lens mounted. Never mind....you soon get used to it!!!
Soon when someone hands you a smaller camera to take a photo of them you'll appreciate how good and solid the 5D is!


----------

